# King Baby Stand-Up Comedy



## SeaBreeze (Jul 30, 2013)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 30, 2013)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 30, 2013)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 30, 2013)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 30, 2013)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 31, 2013)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 5, 2014)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 5, 2014)




----------



## Ina (Mar 5, 2014)

Sea, funny guy!!!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 23, 2014)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 23, 2014)




----------



## Ina (Aug 23, 2014)

Since our well water is so heavy in iron and calcium, we use a filtering water pitcher, and we pour that in to a dozen strong water bottles.  Our water is so hard it builds up a crust of calcium and rust.  So no dishwasher, or ice maker, and we have to replace coffee pots, shower heads, and faucets at least every year. 
We had it tested, and it came back with high mineral levels, but ok for consumption. 
Wonder if that means we don't need vitamins?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 23, 2014)

I don't know Ina, but even it the water is high in minerals like magnesium, calcium and iron, it still doesn't contain any vitamins like vitamin C (ascorbic acid), vitamin D3, B vitamins, etc.  So in the least, I think you'd still need to take a vitamin supplement, unless you eat such a nutritional diet that you get all of the necessary vitamins from your foods.  I know I don't, always take a multi vitamin/mineral, plus some added supplements.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 17, 2014)

*Holiday Traditions*


----------



## Ina (Nov 17, 2014)

Still a funny man. :yes:


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 8, 2016)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 2, 2017)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 2, 2017)




----------

